# Schwinn Admiral



## rocketman (Aug 22, 2015)

I failed to ask a second question in my S-2 thread, but Im receiving a 1946 men's 26" Schwinn fat bar skip tooth "Admiral", it has a chain ring with a  round clover leaf hole pattern. When I do a image search of this bike model I see more sweet heart styles and some round patterns on the Phantom models and mostly on the girls balloon bikes. Did my Admiral have a round hole style? Is this Admiral a desirable model? I will have to enhance it and bring it back as it is roached and neglected but all there. Thanks, Roger...................


----------



## Spence36 (Aug 22, 2015)

Picks ??


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 23, 2015)

The clover ring has 24 teeth and is smaller than the big boys rings which had 26 teeth. Most all the boys 46 models are shown with the Phantom style ring 52 tooth 1/2" pitch but that doesn't mean squat. 

The Admiral badging and possible decal were just that, it's not the model. Are you possibly dealing with a MODEL BA-97 STANDARD AUTOCYCLE?
http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1946.html


----------



## rocketman (Aug 23, 2015)

*26" Schwinn Admiral*

Here is the image. Sprocket in question


----------



## rocketman (Aug 23, 2015)

other image


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 23, 2015)

Very cool prewar schwinn there. What someone has done is put a girls 22 tooth cloverleaf on it to make it easier to pedal. This bike should have the sweetheart sprocket 26 tooth. Keep us up to date as the progress continues to clean this up. Rob.


----------



## rocketman (Aug 23, 2015)

Bike was brush painted also


----------



## rocketman (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks for that, when I get it I will clean out the painted over serial number for a year I.D.


----------



## rocketman (Aug 23, 2015)

When I go to the sweet heart sprocket, any change to the new departure gear (same tooth pattern)?


----------



## Dave K (Aug 23, 2015)

Looks like a 46 or possibly 47.


----------



## Dave K (Aug 23, 2015)

Looks like the rear cog is 1" pitch so you will be fine with a sweetheart just need a chain.  Are you going to attempt to take the brush paint off and see if there is OG paint under there?


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 23, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Very cool prewar schwinn there. What someone has done is put a girls 22 tooth cloverleaf on it to make it easier to pedal. This bike should have the sweetheart sprocket 26 tooth. Keep us up to date as the progress continues to clean this up. Rob.




Oops! I didn't even look at the dropouts. Definently  post war.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 23, 2015)

This bike appears to have been pieced together with random parts.... id be interested in buying the frame if you want to sell it at some point or buy altogether if the price is right....let me know... at sj_biker@hotmail.com..
Ps i have a skip tooth sweet heart sprocket.....i just need to buy the rest of the bike  hint hint


----------



## rocketman (Aug 23, 2015)

I will attempt that, if not successful I will media blast and take it from there. I have the equipment and auto painting experience. I agree its only original once, but my purchases are of subjects ruined by others. As you can gather by my questions I'm no authority on bikes but know enough to be dangerous. Ive restored/enhanced several but my greatest knowledge is restoring classic cars, rods, Harleys and vending machines. Im loving these bicycles more and more and have a great respect for the knowledge here and the unmolested bikes you all have saved and I want to be part of that. Thanks for all these reply's......Roger


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 23, 2015)

ill trade you this frame set for an original paint schwinn B6 .....fork, frame and guard all match and is in original paint...... 1940s schwinn....let me know


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 23, 2015)

It has the tapered stand so it's a 46 right? 

When you change out the sprocket you might check and see if you need to lengthen the chain. It appears you have a little room to move the wheel forward.


----------



## rocketman (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks for the offer SJ, but I will get it right and keep whats on the bike for now. I have a chainring, rack and straight bar tank set coming. Thanks....Roger


----------



## rocketman (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes, the seller claims its a 46 but I will clean up the serial# area needed to date it with you guys.


----------



## Dave K (Aug 23, 2015)

Back to your wheel question.  Those look like they could be the correct lobdell wheels (drop centers would also be correct) but hard to say for sure from the pictures.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 23, 2015)

*no worries....*

Good luck... here is a reference pic....if you need an NOS head set for the 46 let me know....one year only headset...


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 23, 2015)

Notice the catalog page SJ posted. 


If you're planning on adding a rear carrier and tank, that might require changing out the front fender to the one with the train light. Doing all that will upgrade your bike to a different model.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 23, 2015)

*here is another reference pic*

This One Has The Springer.fork


----------



## rocketman (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey, thanks for all this input. I am assuming this "could" be the original springer on this bike (don't have a serial# yet) if not I will keep this look and yes this will be an upgrade as I have a Phantom fender, light and tank. So it will be as the green bike image but with a skip tooth. I have something special in mind for this bike when I'm done, hoping I'm not offending those in this thread who have helped me that are purist to "back to all original". This has become a very helpful posting....Roger


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 23, 2015)

I've seen your work so I say do with it what you want, but that kickstand has to stay.


----------



## rocketman (Aug 23, 2015)

indeed. thanks


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 23, 2015)

*Incredible bike!   I like it.*


----------

